# autorier ou non la connexion appli par appli



## Patchouci (1 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Comme beaucoup de monde, je partage la connexion data de mon téléphone pour me connecter à depuis mon Ipad.

Le souci, la consommation est importante, surtout quand l'Ipad se met en tête de mettre à jour ses application, de télécharger des podcasts, ...

Existe t'il une solution pour qu'il distingue la connexion Wifi émise de mon téléphone des autres, ou de lui "apprendre"  à ne pas faire de téléchargement en arrière plan avec ce réseau ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Patchouci (7 Mai 2016)

Re,

Il n'y a vraiment personne qui a voulu limiter sa consommation de data lorsqu'il partageait sa connexion en n'autorisant que certaines applications ?


----------



## city1 (7 Mai 2016)

Désactives dans les paramètres de l'app store les téléchargements automatiques, c'est la seule solution. Après lorsque vous utilisez un wifi "classique" checkez par vous-même votre appstore pour vérifier les MAJ ou activer les téléchargements automatiques dès que vous en avez besoin


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Mai 2016)

On peut aussi désactiver application par application l'actualisation en arrière plan.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2016)

Sinon, il n'y a pas de possibilité de réglage par application (autre que celle donnée par Bigdidou).


----------



## Patchouci (8 Mai 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Sinon, il n'y a pas de possibilité de réglage par application (autre que celle donnée par Bigdidou).


Merci à vous !

Ça m'ennuie de ddésactiver complètement  l'actualisation en arrière plan (bien utile à la maison ou au boulot). Je rêvait d'une application qui autorisait ou non l'échange de données en fonction du nom du réseau Wifi 

Y'a plus qu'à...


----------



## chti (16 Mai 2016)

Certaines applis prévoient... Il faut faire la revue appli par appli...


----------

